# A Need to Vent-People Mis"caring" for their Hedgie



## shadowlynx (May 4, 2010)

So the very day I put up a post asking for help in finding a breeder/rescue that others had worked with near me I thought the hedgie gods had heard my hopes. 

I was going to send emails to the places I HAVE found in Oklahoma to find out if they did currently have any hedgie and just had not updated their site. When I typed in hedgehog Tulsa in google it brought up a Craigslist posting from that day. I went from thinknig "YAAAYYYY!!! I can give a hedgie a new home that needs one." to feeling like this needed to be an IMMEDIATE rescue. The poor girl is just a year old and I honestly can't believe she is still alive given this description.

It read like a horror story to me saying for $100 you would get her along with all of her "stuff." Theincluded house was listed as a hidey log and her cage a tank with a screen lid! No mention of a heating system of any sort or a wheel other that once she gets used to her surroundings she "LOVES TO RUN IN HER HAMPSTER BALL"! As soon as I saw the post I txted the number like it said to do...twice, then I called with no answer and left a message. I have called again since with no responce. I feel so angry, sad, and helpless because I can not get them to answer and even if they have already found someone to take her I want them to at least know how to properly take care of a hedgie. I miss my Harriet SOOOO MUCH and it literally is bringing me to tears to think of how much I loved her and did all I could to give her the best care and its obvious these people never took the time to learn anything/just don't care.

I wanted to save her and for whatever reason these people wont even dignify me with a response..........


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

It's honorable for you to have tried; just remember that you can't save them all. Just keep looking. You'll get the right hedgehog, and you'll make a great impact on the world. Just not this time.

We all pray that little hedgehog went to a better home.


----------

